# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Du Lịch Miền Tây ( Sinhcafe TOUR GHÉP hàng ngày )

## sinhcafetourist

*Tour Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)
*


*Giá: 480.000 VND

Thời gian: Xe + Thuyền

Phương tiện: 1 Ngày

Ngày bắt đầu: Hàng ngày

Nơi bắt đầu: 08:00 AM*

*Tour Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)*

Tour miệt vườn là hành trình đến với sông nước miền Tây, gắn liền với hệ thống sông rạch chằng chịt và những cánh đồng thẳng cánh cò bay của Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long. Nơi đây không chỉ là vựatrái cây lớn vào bậc nhất mà còn là điểm dừng chân của nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước, bởi vẻ đẹp dịu dàng đậm chất sông nước miền Nam. Mời quý khách tham gia - có cơ hội giao lưu với du khách nhiều nước trên thế giới.

*Nổi bật:*
Đi thuyền lớn tham quan trên *sông Tiền*.Tham quan *lò Mật Ong, Lò làm kẹo dừa*.*Chèo thuyền ba lá* trên kênh/rạch nhỏ ở *Bến Tre*.Nghe nhạc đờn ca tài tử, ăn trái cây theo mùa, uống trà mật ong tại vườn.*BUỔI SÁNG: SÀI GÒN - MỸ THO*
*7h45* sáng, Quý khách có mặt tại văn phòng *Sinhcafe Tourist*, *8h00* bắt đầu *Tour Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)*, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 70km.
*10h00*, Xe đến *Mỹ Tho*, Quý khách xuống thuyền máy (khoảng 20 phút) đến điểm tham quan đầu tiên - *Cồn Lân*. *Đến Cồn Lân (Thới Sơn)*: Quý khách *tham quan lò mật ong, thưởng thức trà mật ong cùng với mứt trái cây*. Sau đó hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn dạo quanh làng, khám phá cuộc sống của người dân *Miền Tây sông nước*. Tiếp tục hành trình *du lich đến Bến Tre*, quý khách sẽ được ngồi trên chiếc đò nhỏ - *xuồng 3 lá* (khoảng 15 phút chèo đò) men theo bờ kênh xanh mướt rợp bóng dừa nước, xuồng chở quý khách ra lại thuyền máy.​ 
*12h00* Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan cơ sở sản xuất kẹo dừa, thuyền chạy dọc theo bờ kênh với 2 bên là vườn cây ăn trái, Quý khách vào *tham quan cơ sở làm kẹo dừa, tận mắt xem quy trình sản xuất kẹo dừa*.​
*13h00* trở lại thuyền đi ăn trưa.
Sau khi nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa, *14h00* quý khách tiếp tục *Tour Miền Tây*, tham quan vườn trái cây (trái cây theo mùa), Quý khách có dịp thưởng thức trái cây và *nghe nhạc tài tử cải lương*, một nét văn hoá rất đặc trưng của *miền Tây Nam Bộ*.​

*BUỔI CHIỀU: MỸ THO - SÀI GÒN*
*15h00*: Quý khách trở về *Mỹ Tho* bằng thuyền máy, xe đón quý khách trở về *thành phố Hồ Chí Minh*.*17h00 - 18h00*: Quý khách kết thúc *Tour Du Lịch Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)*. Chia tay quý khách tại văn phòng *Sinhcafe Tourist*.​*Bảng giá Tour Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)*

*** *Giá vé người lớn (9 - 99 tuổi):*
Loại 1/ Xe - Xe
480,000vnđ

Loại 2/ Xe - Xe
580,000vnđ

Loại 1/ Xe - Tàu
770,000vnđ

Loại 2/ Xe - Tàu
870,000vnđ






*** *Giá vé trẻ em (5 - <9 tuổi):*
Loại 1/ Xe - Xe
290,000vnđ

Loại 2/ Xe - Xe
340,000vnđ

Loại 1/ Xe - Tàu
450,000vnđ

Loại 2/ Xe - Tàu
550,000vnđ




*Diều khoản Tour Miền Tây 1 Ngày (Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre)*

*ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐỔI NGÀY L**ần 01* (_trước 24h):_ Miễn phí
*Đổi lần 02* (_trước 24h):_ Phí 10% giá tour*Đổi lần 03:* Phí 100% giá tour*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR*
Trước *01* ngày: Miễn phíTrước *06h* tối – trước ngày khởi hành: Phí 10% giá tourSau* 06h* tối – trước ngày khởi hành: Phí 100% giá tour*Đến ngày* khởi hành: Phí 100% giá tour *Bao gồm:*
*Loại 1:* Xe máy lạnh đưa đón khách theo chương trình: Sài Gòn - Mỹ Tho - Sài Gòn (hoặc đi tàu cao tốc chiều về: Mỹ Tho - Sài Gòn), hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng anh/việt, đò tham quan, phí tham quan,*ăn trưa thường (20.000 vnd/khách/tour)*, trái cây, trà mật ongvà* 01 chai nước suối (0.5l)/người/tour*.*Loại 2:* Xe máy lạnh đưa đón khách theo chương trình: Sài Gòn - Mỹ Tho - Sài Gòn (hoặc đi tàu cao tốc chiều về: Mỹ Tho - Sài Gòn), hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng anh/việt, đò tham quan, phí tham quan,*ăn trưa tốt hơn* *(100.000 vnd/khách/tour)*, trái cây, trà mật ong và* 01 chai nước suối (0.5l)/người/tour*. *Không bao gồm:*
Bảo hiểm, tip, thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. *Thêm thông tin:*
Sau khi thanh toán thành công, quý khách vui lòng in phiếu* xác nhận dịch vụ*và xuất trình cho hướng dẫn viên trước khi lên xe.
Mọi thắc mắc xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ Email:contact@sinhcafetourist.com.vnhoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua đường dây nóng:* 0947 40 1985 ( Gặp Ms Huyền)*. Chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ quý khách 24/7.
Quý khách nên chuẩn bị mũ rộng vành, kính mát, kem chống nắng... và mang theo giày/dép thích hợp cho việc đi bộ cũng như di chuyển xuống tàu/thuyền. *Địa điểm tập trung:*
*Đón khách miễn phí tại các khách sạn ở Q.1 - Tp. HCM*, trên các đường: _Bùi Viện, Phạm Ngũ Lão, Lê Lai, Lê Lợi, Lê Thánh Tôn, Phạm Hồng Thái, Cống Quỳnh, Đồng Khởi, Bùi Thị Xuân, Nguyễn An Ninh, Thủ Khoa Huân_ - *(khách tự túc về lại khách sạn)*. Thời gian đón khách vào lúc: *7h45 đến 8h00* sáng.Ngoài các địa điểm đón khách trên quý khách vui lòng *tập trung tại văn phòng Sinhcafe Tourist* _(28/13 Bùi Viện, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh)_. Thời gian đón khách vào lúc: *7h40* sáng.

----------


## sinchafetours

* Sinhcafe tourist.net*

*SINHCAFE TOURIST**chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước với các tour  giá rẻ dịch vụ tốt như: Hà Nội city, Sapa, Hạ Long, Chùa Hương, Hoa Lư Tam Cốc, Bái Đính Tràng An,Yên Tử  đặt phòng khách sạn, vé máy bay và vé tàu hỏa , cho thuê xe du lịch với giá cả cạnh tranh.*
*Đ**ể** bi**ế**t thêm thông tin chi tiêt!*
*Quý khách vui lòng cập Website*:*http:/www./sinhcafetourist.net*
*Trụ sở văn phòng :*
*44B Hàng Giầy- Hoàn Kiếm  - Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04.39998345-Fax:04.38266677*
* - Hotline: 01234574477*
*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯƠC PHUC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH*

----------


## sinhcafetourist



----------


## nguyenkimvietbk

*

Sinh Adventure Travel chuyên  tổ chức các tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước với các tour  giá rẻ dịch  vụ tốt như: Du lịch Sapa, du lịch Hạ Long, Hà Nội city, Chùa Hương, Hoa Lư Tam Cốc, Bái  Đính Tràng An,Yên Tử  đặt phòng khách sạn, vé máy bay và vé tàu hỏa ,  cho thuê xe du lịch với giá cả cạnh tranh.*
*Đ**ể** bi**ế**t thêm thông tin chi tiêt!*
*Quý khách vui lòng cập Website*: SinhAdventure.com
 *SINH ADVENTURE TRAVEL - 98 MA MAY - HOAN KIEM - HA NOI - VIET NAM
*
*  Support: Ms.Thanh 0916 574 598  - 0912 252 226  |   Tel: (84 - 4) 62.939.571 or 62.939.561                  

*

----------

